# Timmy build



## Caedarn (Mar 1, 2020)

I've played guitar on and off (mostly off) since the late 70s, and had almost no experience with pedals until I started building pedals about a year ago.  When I got the itch to build, I did a bunch of internet searching and came across a thread (on the GearPage site I think) which was a poll of people's favorite Overdrive pedal.  The one that got by far the most mentions was the Timmy.  Intrigued, I found the Tommy project on PedalPCB.  I started building this last Spring, but had a stupid solder joint problem and just got it working this weekend.

This build is nothing special, but I'm posting it because I think this is a really great Overdrive and now understand all the positive comments on the Gearpage site. I've built over a dozen classic dirt pedals over the past year and this is one of my favorites.  It even sounds good on my tiny Mini-Laney practice amp.

The picture's not the best - the enclosure color is actually the sea-foam green that you see on some Timmy's.  (I got the enclosure from PPP last year).


----------



## Mourguitars (Mar 4, 2020)

Congrats JR looks great !

Mike


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Mar 4, 2020)

Nice build.  Looks like you did everything right.  I agree, the Timmy is one of the best overdrives.  It's simple and has just enough features.  Putting the BASS control up front, ahead of the distortion, makes this pedal compatible with any pickup set.


----------



## Caedarn (Mar 4, 2020)

Thanks guys, you’re too kind. It’s a tough build to mess up.  I’d highly recommend this OD to anyone.  You can get a nice variety of tones from it.


----------



## Barry (Mar 4, 2020)

Looks great!


----------

